# What is this on my moss?



## dipox35 (Jan 6, 2008)

I've had this tank setup for over a year with 2auratus, they are healthy and eating good. Don't know why this moss looks the way it does. It was New Zealand sphagnum I believe. Used it before and it was great. Just wondering if this will affect my frogs?


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

If the tank is kept very moist with low light this may be some form of algae growing over the moss. Did the moss ever come back to life in your tank?


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

I think I may be battling the same thing (algae?)
Anyone know a remedy to remove?


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Blast it off with a hand mister or remove effected portion .


----------



## dipox35 (Jan 6, 2008)

In my other tank this kinda moss grew about 2-3 inches and was a light green color, it looked nice. This tank is covered in this algae n very dark green moss, with some patches of the light green healthy looking moss. 

Lighting issue? I don't mist heavily and maybe once every few days


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

looks like mold to me. you can kinda see the mycelium.


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

What about seeding heavy with springs and isos?


----------



## dipox35 (Jan 6, 2008)

Il try, will that affect my frogs? They seem to be doin well, they've been in there for over a year. Since they were froglets.


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

The sprigs and Isos won't affect the frogs. They will eat the mold and inturn provide food for your frogs.


----------



## dipox35 (Jan 6, 2008)

I know the iso'svn springtails are fine..the mold on the moss is what I'm concerned about.


----------

